# Books on Slippers



## ellisonj132 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi I am looking at buying the Tropical Slipper Orchid book by Koopowitz. Any comments or thoughts?


----------



## emydura (Sep 3, 2011)

Others on this forum have said previously they were dissappointed with this book. Personally I love it and it would be my favourite book on the genus. It is a book I never get tired of reading. Lots of fascinating information. It seems to be the only book that looks at the hybridising of slipper orchids in detail. Pretty well everything else is a taxonomic book or a book on species.

Nice photos as well.

For the money it is a bargain.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2011)

I like it, it's a keeper for me!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 3, 2011)

i like it a lot (make sure you get the newer edition)
but there are a few other good ones out there too....


----------



## Bolero (Sep 3, 2011)

It's an interesting book but not a lot of culture, more a book for hybridising.

I would use this book in conjunction with Lance Birk's book on Paphiopedilums. I think both books can compliment each other and enhance your knowledge.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the book because it discusses enough about breeding and history to be informative, but doesn't bore me to death. Its an interesting overview on where we are with breeding and parentage today. 
If you're looking for helpful growing/cultural tips -especially species specific its not going to be helpful. For this I would second Lance Birk's book as well. 
Definitely Tropical Slipper Orchids is one to have an read, it just depends on what you're looking for currently.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2011)

Agree with comments above on both books - both really worth getting for different reasons.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 3, 2011)

There is no one paph book that will have everything you want. I like Koopowits's book because of its discussion and information on paph hybrids and breeding. For species and their culture, Lance Birk's book is great. For species and their background, Braem and Chiron's book is great, as is the 2 volumes that Braem did with the Bakers. I never read Cribb's revised book...I have his original, but its way out of date now. Cribb and Averyanov's book on Vietnamese paphs is another favorite of mine. If you can find it, Koopowitz and Hasagawa's Novelty Slipper Orchids is a great summary of the breeding trends behind primaries, Barbata's, and multi's. Its long out of print, though.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2011)

For the money its worth getting.


----------



## Pete (Sep 4, 2011)

great book. recommended.


----------



## Marc (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a very nice and interesting book. As allready said it's lacking in the species specific culture department but it's a very interesting read.

I currently have ( one of ) dr. Braem's books on loan here but as it will be handed back I'll probably invest some money in the Paph Growers ( 2nd ed. ) manual by Lance Birk.


----------



## vandaalex (Sep 8, 2011)

It is a good book. I read it all the time!


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 8, 2011)

Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum: All Secrets Revealed by Bruno Friesen.
Trafford Publishing 2009
ISBN: 978-1426920080

Has anyone seen any reviews of this book?

Regards, Mick


----------



## eggshells (Sep 9, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum: All Secrets Revealed by Bruno Friesen.
> Trafford Publishing 2009
> ISBN: 978-1426920080
> 
> ...



I was curious and check it at amazon. It's pretty pricey.


----------



## peter.orchid (Sep 10, 2011)

Very good book, nice fotos.
My first book was the "Paphiopedilum" by Dr. Braem 1988,
the next one "The Genus Paphiopedilum" by Cribb 1998, than
"Paphiopedilum" by Braem and Chiron 2003 and the last one
"Tropical Slipper Orchids" by Koopowitz.
They are all very good and interesting.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 11, 2011)

That's a book I haven't heard of!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 11, 2011)

eggshells said:


> I was curious and check it at amazon. It's pretty pricey.



Also curious and ck it out. Never heard of the book or the author. The price is too much for not knowing anything about its background.


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 12, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Also curious and ck it out. Never heard of the book or the author. The price is too much for not knowing anything about its background.



I haven't heard of the author either. The title "All Secrets Revealed" is rather self confident.

I did a search and found he was involved with another book "The Wisdom of the Orchid: Thoughts for Meditation".


Mick


----------



## Devon Ly (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks all, was thinking of getting the book "Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum All Secrets Revealed" but looking at his others books they're about meditation and about tanks. Given its high price and can't find info about the author in relation to orchids, I will skip it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2020)

I wonder why it’s that pricey? I can’t seem to find content section or sample pages inside.


----------



## edkravcik (Aug 4, 2020)

I own "Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum All Secrets Revealed" Picked it up on an online bookstore for $20

it was so bad that I left a pretty rotten review even though it was so greatly discounted

It is, in my opinion, the singularly worst orchid book that I have. And I have 5 bookcases of orchid books

save your money

Also — not sure if it’s still listed but there was a copy of Tropical Slipper Orchids on EBay a few days ago. I believe it was going for about $140 US


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2020)

edkravcik said:


> I own "Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum All Secrets Revealed" Picked it up on an online bookstore for $20
> 
> it was so bad that I left a pretty rotten review even though it was so greatly discounted
> 
> ...


Wow that bad huh? Is there a section on venustum you can share?


----------



## werner.freitag (Aug 6, 2020)

tried to order G. Braems second edition , sold out.
Prof. Braem sent me a message , hes planning next edition for 2021.


----------



## Devon Ly (Aug 6, 2020)

edkravcik said:


> I own "Slipper Orchids, Paphiopedilum All Secrets Revealed" Picked it up on an online bookstore for $20
> 
> it was so bad that I left a pretty rotten review even though it was so greatly discounted
> 
> ...



Was it a book with very superficial information and mostly full of pictures?


----------

